# power loss?



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

just wondering if anyone knows how much power you lose if the bike is running rich? I run 150/155 jets and it runs good,no missing or anything, but i know it's rich (front plug even a little wet). would a guy gain alot by leaning it out? Also, what do the two spacers above the clip on the needle do in the carbs?


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I would prefer running a little rich over lean due to the engine temp running cooler. But it sounds like you do need to lean it out a little bit. I don't think you would really gain much power, but you sure would stop fouling plugs. I take it your exhaust is pretty black?


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Ya it is, i think i will go down a couple of sizes.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

It will kill your power a lot if its too rich. with your bike and mods I would drop down two sizes front & rear...just leave the needles on the 4th notch from the top...they control 1/4-3/4 throttle posistions.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks boot, i'll try that next day's off. Must be robbing quite a bit of power, can't get the wheels up in the front.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

i went with 146-148, front is still a little rich, but alot better. i think i'll try 144-148.


----------

